# my new 64 panama beige



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Drug home a 64 panama beige bug today. Paid $200 for it no motor with title and a bunch of extra parts I will be selling. First order is to get it more down and clean up the oxidation. The patina on it is so perfect IMO.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

After further looking its not beryl in color its panama beige. Still cool but was hoping it was beryl..:thumbup:


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

damn good starting point. what are your plans for it? and for $200 you stole that.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

The plans are to get all the missing little pieces, get a motor, slam it, polish the patina and fix the rusty issues.

And yes I feel real good about the deal..:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Removed the beam this week, narrowed the beam 5" Cut the pan head back 1-1/4".


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Spent the day removing the respray paint on the rear fender. Removed the old primer from a previous work down. Color sanded the whole thing and gonna let it sit outside for a week or so to rust up the sanded metal. Then gonna clear coat the fender.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

DON'T EVERYONE POST ALL AT ONCE NOW YOU DIKS 




:wave: 




:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

ha ha i know the feeling!!! 


cuz it ain't a shoot the s--t thread Loose it's an actual build thread!!! 

diggin that pan cut...no you did this for the lean back and camber correct?...bitchin. 

...whatcha gonna do with the interior?..is it toasty?...great find dude looks to be very solid too...that would be a 2k car out here for sure.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah actual build threads are like seeing the sasquatch around here. Everyone looks but don't know what to say. 


Thank Schell. 

It has a couple rust issue but nothin huge. The pan head cut id for bringing the wheel back to center 

When you slam a ACVW it pushes the front tires forward when they arms rotate up and are not centered in the wheel wells anymore and the tires hit the back of the light buckets. So by doing this you center the wheels back up with the fenders and no more rubbing light buckets.. 


no pan head shortened 










What the wheels look like after its done


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

i heard that but mostly for the race scene as the frown on spacers behind your beams to get the correct caster . 

i thought that's why you did it...i did many beams but never to low where they rubbed the buckets til i did my rat rod...then did the bucket mods but never though to pie cut the frame head on that too... 

i raised the hot rods up 3" and leaned 4 degrees...made all the difference in the world 

kinda crude but it was never meant to be a show car or even something as it is today!!!...this is a first mock up for the fuel cell and such after the beam was tacked in and the cage was set...


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...not to steal your thread but here's what poeple cant see in that pile....this is all under the sheet metal and carpet...never again.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah I really like the look of the wheels in the center of the arch. 

Seen people to the raise on the head almost did that too but decided not to..


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> DON'T EVERYONE POST ALL AT ONCE NOW YOU DIKS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 there's too much progress and not enough bitching :wave:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Hahahaha..:laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> Hahahaha..:laugh:


 oh i drove something today. it was slow, had gear whine, and a gun rack. it was truly glorious  



keep up the good work, can't wait to see this beast on the ground driving around again :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> oh i drove something today. it was slow, had gear whine, and a gun rack. it was truly glorious


 Sweet.. 





A1steaksauce said:


> keep up the good work, can't wait to see this beast on the ground driving around again :thumbup:


 Thank homie. I can't wait either..


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

LooseNuts said:


> DON'T EVERYONE POST ALL AT ONCE NOW YOU DIKS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha I know the feeling as well. Sometimes I wonder if anyone even care to read an update in my thread. I go in there and I dont even hear the crickets talking back at me! Then my mind starts making me crazy and I start thinking, maybe I am doing hack work here and everyone is just gawking to see how much worse it can get! 

$200? Are you kidding me? I would gladly give $300 for the next one you can scare up. I alway have my eyes open and all I can find around here are rusty ars fat chicks for a few grand that you are lucky if they start and smoke like cheech.


----------



## enfamy (Mar 6, 2012)

never knew thats why you cut the frame head.. wow. my 125s rub the headlight buckets even after some hammer treatment :laugh: 

nice build man, keep on with the pics!


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

good call on the shortened pan head loose. I did the same with mine. At my ride height my wheels are center but layed out they are just a little forward in the wheel well. now hurry up with some more pics. i want to see this bitch on the ground


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks 

Order my beam adjusters and urethane bushings today. Got to get drop spindles and the trans raise stuff before I can get it on the ground... 

Might be a while before its on the ground


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

the prob is there is too many who harp on the easy bolt on bs.. 


no one understands what it takes to build it out of the box.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> the prob is there is too many who harp on the easy bolt on bs..
> 
> 
> no one understands what it takes to build it out of the box.


 hey now, i bought my baywindow bus lowering kit from J.C Whitney and i busted it out in no time!!! :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> the prob is there is too many who harp on the easy bolt on bs..
> 
> 
> no one understands what it takes to build it out of the box.


 That ain't no ****. Anyone can bitch about som EMPI bolt on crap. But get out the welder and cut off wheel and only a handful can comment..:laugh: 



A1steaksauce said:


> hey now, i bought my baywindow bus lowering kit from J.C Whitney and i busted it out in no time!!! :laugh:


 :laugh::laugh: 
im gettting my trans raise stuff from johnny. "Detroitjohnny" cause its easier than building my own anymore. Last trans lift it did was in my 67 fastback. Talk about a bitch of a job, try raising the motor/trans under the deck of a type 3. Fuk that wont do that again... the everything had to come up.:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## TJ.16v (Aug 13, 2007)

damn how many build threads u gunna have(here,olydubs,?) j/k I like the progress. cant wait to see it in person. you going to spring meet?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

TJ.16v said:


> damn how many build threads u gunna have(here,olydubs,?) j/k I like the progress. cant wait to see it in person. you going to spring meet?


 

Everyone knows im a forum whore. :laugh: 

Yeah I will be there... 

No acvw this year just the slamwagon in tow 








:laugh:


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

Schell R32 said:


> no one understands what it takes to build it out of the box.


 My problem is I am trying to build it with the box but mine is rusty as hell! 



A1steaksauce said:


> hey now, i bought my baywindow bus lowering kit from J.C Whitney and i busted it out in no time!!! :laugh:


 I have been looking at the catalogue and cant find that steering box raise kit you mentioned a few months ago. Maybe its discontinued? If you can find a link, please send it over Im ready to get the wrench out tonight and get started.


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

LooseNuts said:


> Everyone knows im a forum whore. :laugh:
> 
> Yeah I will be there...
> 
> ...


 specs on the beam? Looks like its only narrowed 2 inches. If you had gone with 6 or 7 you would have had a better chance of getting it to scrape up highway reflectors!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

got some progress today. removed the rear package tray to do the trans raise proper like.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

progressing nicely :beer:


----------



## TJ.16v (Aug 13, 2007)

Saw the slam wagon today. Hope u found some good parts at the swap


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

sup TJ. good to finally meet you 

didnt find chit :what::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

Doin work there scooter. Im ready to see it planted on the ground. How long did it take to remove the package tray? Thats alot of damn spot welds.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

With the motor seal wings and package tray there 4 hours of work there.:banghead: 


It will be LOW but still drivable. I just don't want SO much neg camber that it fuks up the trans and I like the front wheels centered in the wheel arch.


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

looking good J. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks guys. 

ordering my trans raise kit today "cause it easier than making my own" and a bus nose cone and then drop spindles. hop to have it at least on the ground in a couple weeks.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> ordering my trans raise kit today "cause it easier than making my own" and a bus nose cone and then drop spindles.


 ordering parts instead of making your own? man, it's like i don't even know you anymore  :laugh: 

looking forward to seeing her on the ground with the wheelz :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> ordering parts instead of making your own? man, it's like i don't even know you anymore  :laugh:
> 
> looking forward to seeing her on the ground with the wheelz :thumbup:


 Hahahahah. I know this is the first time I didn't make them but detroitjohnny is hooken me up and his chit is so nice.. 
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1030023 










The wheels I want will be a while gonna deal with the white smoothy widefive i got at the swap meet for while. Need to save the monies for a bastard 40hp...:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Get my drop spindles tomorrow and get my beam adjusters and urethane beam bushing Wednesday. 

Hopin to get my bus nose cone soon


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah i hear you on the tranny raise pieces. i could have made my own side plates for my bus but the time vs. money thing wasn't in my favor for doing it myself. plus detroit johnny has awesome turn around times for those semi-local to him. 

and tell me more of this "bastard 40hp" you are about. i have 3 40hp motors just hanging out at present. :beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Looking for a complete but CHEAP 40hp that just needs freshin up and clean up. So I guess. Not a full on bastered.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> Looking for a complete but CHEAP 40hp that just needs freshin up and clean up. So I guess. Not a full on bastered.


 2 of my 3 fit that bill :laugh: the other is locked up from sitting but i'm betting if you cracked her open she'd be standard all the way thru. :beer: 

i like 36hp motors  

just sayin :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:laugh: 

Like 36hp better too. 

I will pm you:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Order the trans raise today. Pick up my drop spindles tomorrow and the beam adjusters and urethane bushing will be here this week. 


Remove the trany today for the trans raise. Cleaned and clear coated the rear deck lid


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

deck lid looks good tightnuts, did you rattle can the clear? I have a horn ring hear but P/O removed the ring so it just covers the center and dont have the half moon ring under it. I think that piece gets in the way anyway. He did a hack job but the two nubs just need to be removed. If you interested PM me and I will get some pics for ya. It would be real cheap... like I can drop it in the mail just to help the cause.:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank JD. Yeah little rattle can job 4 good coat. 


Thanks for the offer mang but just picked up a nice ring at the sawpmeet sunday:thumbup:


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

deck lid looks killer nuts. so i take it you are doing a patina ride? what wheels do you plan on running on this beast?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Yep. The patina on this bitch is killer. The PO did a little respray on the rear fender and from the front of the doors forward. Gonna carefully remove the respray and whatever body work is there and get it to OG standard "whatever that ends up being" and clear coat what's there.. 


For now the wheels are gonna be stock smoothies with 165 out back and 135 up front. 

In the end I and going with 17" BRM "not a big fan of BRM's but love the 17" size" or 17" fuchs. 

17" gas burners would mess my pants up a lot..:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

Im not a big fan of the BRM's either. The Fuchs are a different story. Now if some one made full chromed 17" gas buners i would drop dead over those.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

1low65vw said:


> Im not a big fan of the BRM's either. The Fuchs are a different story. Now if some one made full chromed 17" gas buners i would drop dead over those.


 That's what im saying.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

It's a damn shame gas burners don't come in 17's my bus would be sporting a set if they did


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

Im ready to see some slammage on some 17's. What do you have planed interior wise?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

I keep toying about going OG color brown and cream or pigalle. 

I think with panama beige and pigalle interior would be sick!!!!! 


Got the drop spindles today and adding some salt and water to the rear fender yesturday and after letting sit for 1 day it turned out the way I wanted


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

bleach and vinegar mixed 50/50 works really well for that too. and really fast. :thumbup: I don't blame you for getting one of Johnny's trans raise kits, cant beat it for the price. Like you said, it's way easier than making one yourself.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah heard that before too. 

yeah johnny gave me a bit of a deal also, benefit of being on the ost kuste forum:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Decided that the 63 I got the other day will be the parts car for this one.
the 63 was hit HARD in the pass front quater. To the point the welded a whole new quater section on. Cut the dash in half and all the way down the center of the trunk to the gas tank.

Today I welded in the beam adjusters in. Cut the rear driver side foot ret area out to raise it up to make a flat pan.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Spent the day steeling stuff from the 63 and installed it on this one

Wiper motor. Damn thing looked brand new
pulled the motor out
removed the fenders from the 63
removed the gas tank
swapped out the ignitions
install wiper switch
pulled the tie rods of the 63 beam
Pulled the speedo cable
etc. Etc. Etc. Etc.


----------



## cdub58 (Sep 26, 2006)

Great idea on cutting rear pans. I had planned on doing that with my car too. Coming along nice!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

looks good t/n. we cut and flattened the rear floor pans on my 73 a long time back. It helped alot with speed bump crossings


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> looks good t/n. we cut and flattened the rear floor pans on my 73 a long time back. It helped alot with speed bump crossings



nice. did once before and it helps a ton. figured time to do it again :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Built my extended notched spring plate today.











Removed the trans out of the donor parts car todat


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

@$%^ DO WORK SON!!:beer: MUST BE NICE TO HAVE TIME TO DO THAT.:banghead: WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHAT I BEEN WORKIN ON. IF IT GOES THROUGH LIKE I HOPE I'LL HAVE EVERYONE IN HERE SMILE'N .................. OR HATEIN IT WILL GET A RESPONSE I PROMISE.

ENOUGH RAMBLIN GET BACK TO WORK T/N SPRING PLATE LOOKS GOOD:beer:


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

I hope A1 is off his meds before seeing that spring plate!:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

wannabaja said:


> I hope A1 is off his meds before seeing that spring plate!:laugh:


 X2
THOUGHT THE SAME THING. LOOKS LIKE ROUND TWO OF THE SPRING PLATE BATTLE HAS BEEN ARRANGED:laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

wannabaja said:


> I hope A1 is off his meds before seeing that spring plate!:laugh:


LMAO. Was thinking the same thing. We have DEBATED this subject to death to the point we don't talk about it anymore

I almost put under the pic look what I did saucy,,,,,,, go fuk yerself. Lol:laugh::laugh::heart:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> I almost put under the pic look what I did saucy,,,,,,, go fuk yerself. Lol


hope he has some extra meds so his a$$ dont hurt as bad. :laugh: he can be UN-comfortably numb!


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

LooseNuts said:


> We have DEBATED this subject to death to the point *we don't talk about it anymore*


I think we have poked the bear enough now and a response is inevitable!

opcorn::beer:ic:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

wannabaja said:


> I think we have poked the bear enough now and a response is inevitable!
> 
> opcorn::beer:ic:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

eat your popcorn and wait you drunk. there wont be no pics of me kicking his ass he already is down. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

Uh oh. Slapnuts is gettin work done. I gotta step my game up:laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


>


it's tempered spring steel and not really meant to be welded upon, that much is not debatable.

it only takes breaking one of those once before it will change your opinion on them. 

do i wish that upon anyone? no. i pray that that if it does it happens at lower speed with no one around and the outcome is positive.

loose knows my opinion on the matter and it's his car so he can fully do what he wants. :beer:



on a side note i'm getting ready to make my own bolt on spring plate extenders for correcting rear toe. totally safe and fully adjustable to allow you to really dial in the rear alignment. best of all priced cheap. when i'm back on my game i'll throw them up in the chat section for anyone who wants a pair.


rear floor section came out pretty awesome :thumbup:


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

updates, updates, updates slapnuts:wave:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:laugh:

Been spending the last couple days stripping down the donor car. I did sawp out the transmission axle tubes and backing plate today.

Here's what's left of it.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

it's funny and sad that you cut up a perfectly restore-able car by midwest/east coast standards :laugh:


i'm hoping to bug you when the time comes to go bus shopping :laugh: :wave:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol. Everything is restorable. Its just money and time brutha.

Pan head turned out to be fooked up to. The whole rear quarter had something wrong going on for real. Found some rivets behind the fender attachment section.
pretty much whole passangers side was fixed at somepoint. And not done the nest..:banghead:


Let me know mang I will check some stuff out for you. The biggest PNW ACVW show is coming up in 3 weeks. Sure to be some good chit there.. :thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

when i finally jump into my oval you're gonna be shaking your head :laugh:

3 weeks? i don't even think i'll be fully recovered by then. i played some Wii for a little bit tonight and now i hurt like a mofo  recovery will be very long, which will draw out the baywindow build and thus the split window upgrade.

your progress is coming along nicely however :thumbup: and it's nice to see that the homeowners associations out west appear quite lax in their rules :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks mang.

Lol. I talked with the neighbors when I brought it home and told them it would only be there for 2 weeks. And it gone now. :laugh:


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

Damn slapnuts. Prime candidate for a baja.:laugh: looks like i have some work to keep up with you.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

The han head was bent and had some welding to it..


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> The han head was bent and had some welding to it..


^&%#!! DEM $#@% HAN HEADS WHEN THEY BUCKING FENT!! BON OF A SITCH!!!

WHAT IT SCRAP FOR? WHAT THEY PAYIN ON THE OTHER COAST?:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Spent the doin work

Cut the spring packs down
finished the beam and get it in
Built my drop spindles
Welded both patch panles in finished installing all the dash peices









still gat to do body filler to them. They are ground down and flush now tho


















And my thumb met the cutoff wheel today











Yesterday I installed the window regs and door mechanisms and finished up all the dash items today


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

Getting work done i see. Cut off wheels are a bitch. Especially when they explode or meet a thumb.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Yesturady I welded in the trans raise stuff. Started flattening the passangers side rear pan. Instlled the streering box. Shortend the steering shaft


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

This week so far I finished-

narrowed the tierods and installed them
finished the passangerss side pan flatting
installed both seats
installed the turnsignal lever
ordered my T2 nose cone and some gaskets


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

DIE TRYING said:


> pics or it didnt happen!



:laugh::laugh::laugh:

i think this thread speaks volumes on my ability to have done what i say i have done so far :laugh::laugh:

i will get some for you tonight...
:thumbup:


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

hey man, maybe you're just trying to keep your thread near the top but didnt really do anything... you know, for all the fame and fortune that vortex gets you!:wave:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Bump!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

2" trans raise done and motor back in. Got to dial in the ride height. Its to high now yet low and no neg camber. Love it... still got a ton of work before its on the road but getting closer..


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Finished up the package tray and motor seal wings











Still gotta trim out the breat plate


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

damn shame my package tray in the rear of the oval isn't rusty enough for me to justify hacking into it for a trans raise :laugh:

that whole setup really came out proper :thumbup: ...when it's all smoothed down you'd never be able to tell it was modded. i can't wait to see what you're gonna do with the engine tin :beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Only gotta do the breast plate. I moved the side engine wings up to match the tins.

Here what it will look like. This is my frinds breat plate.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

cool
progress

i think your nuts rusted and fell off.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Spent the straightening out all the wire after the PO cut and robbed some of it. Got everything working now


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

looking good J, really like how you raised the whole rear deck, and the breast plate filler piece is a nice touch as well. :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Had most of the day off so i worked on the car

Installed the master cylider and brake lines
set the king and links
did a "bench test" on the 6v generator


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

She's alive after more than 20 years of sitting 




 

Drove the bug around the block a couple times. Got some fuel pump issues


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

great progress brother!!!!


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

hell yeah! you going to get a new mechanical fuel pump or go electric?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Got a new elect one. Purrs like a kitten now. 

Got to get the soft break lines up front as I found they are garbage. And got to order some smart car tires for the front.


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

nice! i love elec fuel pumps! just get some 15" donuts off a domestic car in the junkyard. lol:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

DIE TRYING said:


> just get some 15" donuts off a domestic car in the junkyard. lol:thumbup:


 
now that is some old school chit :laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

LooseNuts said:


> now that is some old school chit :laugh::laugh::thumbup:


 
not that old. my slotted wheels have spares mounted for fronts :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

DIE TRYING said:


> not that old. my slotted wheels have spares mounted for fronts :laugh:


 yeah but your old. so it works. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Ordered my 145/65/15 from tirerack.com today. 

$155.58 shipped to my door 

here's a couple comparison pics of 135/15 on the left and 145/65/15 on the right 











much better tread patch


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

Hmm I am trying to make this decision on my 64 right now. Is it about a 2 inch overall diameter difference?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

135r15 23.57" overall diameter 4.25" sidewall height 
175/60/15 23.26" OD 4.13" swh 
165/65/15 23.44" OD 4.22"swh 
165/60/15 22.79" OD 3.89" swh 
145/65/15 22.42" OD 3.71" swh 
155/70/15 23.54" OD 4.27" swh 

if your slammed and hitting your headlight buckets the 145/65 will fix that issue from what I'm told


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> 135r15 23.57" overall diameter 4.25" sidewall height
> if your slammed and hitting your headlight buckets the 145/65 will fix that issue from what I'm told


 yuppers. 

and mr wannabe has been told this already as well  


i do like the greater contact patch. how bad was it to grind off the "curb protectors"?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

These one's don't have the curb protectors :thumbup:


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

hmm. I was finding the 135/15 had a diameter of 24" and the 145/65/15 22.4" making it a 1.5" difference. 

What brand did you go with? I found federal's for $130 shipped to me.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

got a link on the federals for 130 shipped. 

I went with these, seems what everyone is running and the cheapest i could find anywhere 
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...465TR5EC&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes 

federal tire only has one tire option which is the same tire above only a few bucks more 
http://www.onlinetires.com/products...-15+continental+conti+eco+contact+ep+72t.html 

tirerack had them for 135ish but shipping was 21 bucks 

dont know about the different .5" 

everywhere i looked the 135 where 23.5ish


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

ahh crap I was searching 165/45. 
Thanks for the link. I will be ordering tires first thing next week. Im debating if I want to run a slightly taller 135 to get a little more tuck and ground clearance vrs the 145/65 to not have to bang buckets and either sacrifice a bit int he ride height or in the tucking. On my 64 it is important to me to retain it in its current condition and not drag the pan everywhere. Its too solid of a restoration canidate. There are plenty of cobbled together rats out there to beat this one up.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

IMO i would go the 145/65. the tuck look is the same with them as the 135's are. you get more contact patch on the road. better handling. its only around an 1"ish shorter so you can raise the adjusters to dial in your existing ride height 

here's a pic with both black one in 145/65 green in 135


----------



## Trouser (Jul 18, 2009)

What about width difference between the 135s and 145s?


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

got any other shots of the black one?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/album_search.php?search_id=118547981&start=40


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks for the pic. The link is dead. 

Not to de-rail your thread but do you know what size tires he would have in the rear? They look alot less balloney compared to the green one. 

Judging by the camber vrs drop, would you say that has a trans raise? Im still green to the lowering a swingaxle bug thing but it appears to be dropped more than 2 clicks yet has less camber.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

see if this one works 

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/album_search.php?search_id=896727242&start=40 

no he doesn't have a trans raise in it 

his rear tires are 185/60


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Its out of the garage. Still got to finsh some things but I drove it around the blcok again 









Tuckin the 165 until the 145/65/15 show up 



























Loaded up for the show tomorrow


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)

Great progress! Love the car!


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

LooseNuts said:


> 135r15 23.57" overall diameter 4.25" sidewall height
> 175/60/15 23.26" OD 4.13" swh
> 165/65/15 23.44" OD 4.22"swh
> 165/60/15 22.79" OD 3.89" swh
> ...


 
You can also go with the Kumho Ecsta 195/50/15s. They are only 22.7 OD 3.8" swh and have a HUGE contact patch. They are $55 each at Tirerack.com.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

SidVicious said:


> You can also go with the Kumho Ecsta 195/50/15s. They are only 22.7 OD 3.8" swh and have a HUGE contact patch. They are $55 each at Tirerack.com.


 
195's are way to wide for the front


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

They work great for me, and the traction is really better than anything else.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Painted up the smoothies and cleaned and painted the drums.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

WHEELS LOOK GOOD TIGHTNUTS, BUT [email protected]#N ALL THAT OVERSPRAY ON YOUR F$%^N TRAILER.:laugh::laugh::laugh:opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> WHEELS LOOK GOOD TIGHTNUTS, BUT [email protected]#N ALL THAT OVERSPRAY ON YOUR F$%^N TRAILER.:laugh::laugh::laugh:opcorn:


LOL. and thanks:laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

found some pics of the ride back when Michael Fischer had it.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

got the new 145/65/15 mounted up. love the look of the tire. will be running them forever now. 










order a few things today to finish up the outside of the car. and some brake parts. 

1. full body seal kit. 
2. full door seal kit 
3. engine seal kit with firewall seal. 
4. new wheels cylinders for the from. 
4. soft brake lines 
5. clear paint for the rest of the body 


hope to have it all done this weekend if i don't have to "work" 


only issue i have found, is my generator may not either be hooked up right or it is in fact not charging? i will source that issue soon as well. 
oh i need to find an correct ignition switch as well..


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

loose i have a switch from the mamas car with the correct vw die cut key if you want it.


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

The othing worse than posting a pic of the tire mounted and no car shot is my posting of the tire mounted on my car with stock suspension. . . . . . . . 

I am just saying. . . . . .


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

wannabaja said:


> The othing worse than posting a pic of the tire mounted and no car shot is my posting of the tire mounted on my car with stock suspension. . . . . . . .
> 
> I am just saying. . . . . .


 :laugh: 

i just got home from Vages this weekend and only had time to get the tires mounted as i had to pack again for another week of work outa town. 

is this pic better? bwahahahahaha


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

If I wanted to see a DONK, I would walk out to the parking lot and touch mine!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Got it out of the garage today. Still ot some tinkering to do but I drove it around today. 





















Installed all new seals on everything also


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

LooseNuts said:


> Got it out of the garage today. Still ot some tinkering to do but I drove it around today.


 Looks nice :thumbup:


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

Looks great! 

Did you do all new window gaskets on all windows? Did you reuse the polish trim for them or buy new? 

Are you doing white walls?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks 

Yeah all new ruber with new polished trim 

No white walls


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

wannabaja said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Did you do all new window gaskets on all windows? Did you reuse the polish trim for them or buy new?
> 
> Are you doing white walls?


 dude, you and the windows :laugh: i think living in a rainy climate requires attention to those more than someone living in the miserable midwest. 

also keep in mind he lowered his first before funking with windows  



beast is looking right. :thumbup: when you gonna get her on a set of proper rollers?


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> found some pics of the ride back when Michael Fischer had it.


 those spindle mounted fronts are awesome. 
nice build thread by the way.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Chit looks good tightnuts!!:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Runnin' like a flippin':laugh: Singer sewing machine Loose  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: . 

:beer::beer:


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> Thanks


 
I've been lurking and following this thread for quite a while now... best post yet!! :thumb up: 


Need moar footage. :beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

buggyman said:


> Runnin' like a flippin':laugh: Singer sewing machine Loose  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: .
> 
> :beer::beer:


 Thanks it was a blast to finaly get it down the road..


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

I thought you couldn't trailer a car unless it had 2 axles...anyone know about this? It would make my life easier if I could do it with a single axle trailer haha. 

Also the build looks like it has come along nicely. Love the trans raise. I keep thinking I'm going to just to an IRS conversion.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Not sure. I have several times. The good part is the towing or trailer laws are never really enforced, whatever they are. Most officers are looking for and studied the traffic violation laws. I once towed my 22' camper for 2 years nearly every weekend in the winter and twice a month in the summer all over the place without a listens plate even on it. Was never even registered. Was that smart hell no did anyone ever bother me nope..


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

I do know a lot of states do not require trailer plates. My state does but there's a couple bordering states that do not so it's kinda easy to pull it off like it's the in-laws or something. I'm more worried about DOT verses standard PoPo.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

zoom-zoom said:


> I thought you couldn't trailer a car unless it had 2 axles...anyone know about this? It would make my life easier if I could do it with a single axle trailer haha..


honestly that depends on your state law. we have to 2 axle it here...unless it's a tow dolly.



zoom-zoom said:


> I do know a lot of states do not require trailer plates. My state does but there's a couple bordering states that do not so it's kinda easy to pull it off like it's the in-laws or something. I'm more worried about DOT verses standard PoPo.


well your neighbor to the east does require trailer plates fyi. :beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Few pics from today


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

what's with the "i'm trying to be low so photos on the grass" pics? :laugh:

looking good however :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Whatever. At least its fresh cut grass. And you know this chit is low. Lmao..


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> Whatever. At least its fresh cut grass. And you know this chit is low. Lmao..


fresh cut my azz...we have a 1in policy in my neighborhood, your sheit looks at least 3. i don't think i could park my baywindow on your lawn without it trimming it down some what :laugh:

what's next up for her?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> fresh cut my azz...we have a 1in policy in my neighborhood, your sheit looks at least 3. i don't think i could park my baywindow on your lawn without it trimming it down some what :laugh:
> 
> what's next up for her?


I did hve to rasie it a touch 











Gonna polish up the paint do up the interior new. Safari window and love it up


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

damn slapnuts she's looking good. looks like i have to step up my game and get crackin' on mine. quit being a wimp and drop that front back down.:laugh::beer:


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

A1steaksauce said:


> what's with the "i'm trying to be low so photos on the grass" pics? :laugh:


He has been studying the microcaddy book of photography.

I'm looking forward to going on safari.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

1low65vw said:


> damn slapnuts she's looking good. looks like i have to step up my game and get crackin' on mine. quit being a wimp and drop that front back down.:laugh::beer:


Lmao.

It going back down this week. I have to trim up the bulkhead. That will let me come back down 3/4" and still clear the reflectors .:thumbup:


----------



## Superbeet (Jun 6, 2012)

So glad you did that trans raise. I don't mind neg. camber but it looks so much better without it. My hands have fallen asleep going through this tthread. :thumbup: It's turning out nicely. I'm very jealous. 


Is it creepy if I asked where you're from, I swear I've seen your bug driving around..


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks man. I don't mind neg camber eitherbut I like mine without. 

I live in vancouver washington..


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Hooked up a reverse light. Painted the stick shift and ebrake. Cleaned up the master cylinder and installed aa new fuel finlter


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> Hooked up a reverse light. Painted the stick shift and ebrake. Cleaned up the master cylinder and installed aa new fuel finlter


Dang tightnuts, how you get to go to the man cave and work on your car so much? I got so much going on running this company, my son, honey do list, and windows going in my house now. I cant wait to get there and turn a wrench. 

any way as usual good work mang , looks good.opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't have a company to run. My youngest is 13 and the windows in the house are new.
:laugh:


Thanks, mang.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Started in on making my front safari window




















Quart windows will get the same treatment with long spoons


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> Quart windows will get the same treatment with long spoons


So you gonna safari the rear quarters? That will be interesting, it will look like the fly'n nun!! :laugh:

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

No. Lol they will work like regular pop out just with long spoons


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Working on the upper section now


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Working on the safari window today. Getting closer


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Order all the latches and slides and tabs, etc. For the safari window

And started in on some paint items.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

JDII said:


> So you gonna safari the rear quarters? That will be interesting, it will look like the fly'n nun!! :laugh:
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:


safari the rear window. that would be tits.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> safari the rear window. that would be tits.



It has beeen thought about and talked about. But just rains to much up here and it would kill the air flow to the motor when its nice enough to have it open..


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> It has beeen thought about and talked about. But just rains to much up here and it would kill the air flow to the motor when its nice enough to have it open..


i highly doubt you'd be hauling ace down the freeway with the sucker wide open for starters. 

and second....

convertible deck lid.

BOOM.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> i highly doubt you'd be hauling ace down the freeway with the sucker wide open for starters.
> 
> and second....
> 
> ...


Horses ace I wouldn't haulin ace down the freeway with it open.. lol


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> Horses ace I wouldn't haulin ace down the freeway with it open.. lol


then slap a convertible deck lid on it you nancy


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

i support the direction this thread as well as this conversation is going. opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Finished up the safari window frame tonight. Waiting on my latches,sliders and weld in tabs from wolfgang. They should be here this week


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

pretty awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

cant wait to see this:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Got it al hinged. One step closer.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

They are one now


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

almost complete. the T2 sliders i bought are way to short for what i want so had to cut down some leftover stock to make some cheese dik stand offs for the show this weekend


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

your cheap a$$ car is Awesome!!! have fun at the show.opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

cheap ass car? chit i got just over a grand in this bitch in total. :banghead:




:laugh::laugh::laugh: thanks 
and the show should be a blast. first one in a while i am not swapping so i get to see the show and drag races :thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Made my own sliders last night. welded the wing nut tab on also. got to make the window frame attachment for the slider tonight


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

looking good tight nuts. you going to have the frame and sliders plated/painted? 

It's been dead in hear for a few days now. good to see someone is still alive.opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank You :thumbup: 

the frame will either be painted or powder coated black to match all the trim. 

haven't decided on the sliders yet.


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

Im jealous! I want a safari bad. I just dont need another project with the bug being finished and the bus to get back to. I even looked at the ones you can buy untill I saw the price tag!  

After making a rear one for the bus, i know I could do one for the bug. Its a matter of finishing a project so I can finish the other project. The last thing I need to do is add another project that will keep me out from behind the wheel of a car! Maybe some day. . . . . opcorn: 

Now what I really want to see, is a rear one. You should do one loose!:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

wannabaja said:


> Im jealous! I want a safari bad. I just dont need another project with the bug being finished and the bus to get back to. I even looked at the ones you can buy untill I saw the price tag!
> 
> After making a rear one for the bus, i know I could do one for the bug. Its a matter of finishing a project so I can finish the other project. The last thing I need to do is add another project that will keep me out from behind the wheel of a car! Maybe some day. . . . . opcorn:
> 
> Now what I really want to see, is a rear one. You should do one loose!:beer:


 I will be doing the rear. :thumbup:


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

really love the windsheild. i know u make everything yourself but is there a kit for the safari windsheild or you need to make it. i can weld my own but i like seeing one first so i can get a good direction of what to do


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Hey loose..not relative to yer thread but didn't you say you were from new England at one point?? He'll of so...and your out this way stop by the the shop....a guy like you could appreciate a cool shop and even cooler frosty beverages!!! 

Btw that freaking window is sick sick sick!!!!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

You should market this one...dude opens way father and looks factory...wanted to do that for my bay rear window..but dude I ain't got 5 minutes to even drive the hot rod let alone fab something for myself....


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

wulfsburg said:


> really love the windsheild. i know u make everything yourself but is there a kit for the safari windsheild or you need to make it. i can weld my own but i like seeing one first so i can get a good direction of what to do


 Yes there is a kit you can by, only welding to do is to weld the slider tabs on. Its from wolfgang.com. but they are $550 raw metal.  I had that kit on my 60 euro ragtop. After getting it chromed I had $675 into it. That siad I have under $200 into this one. And $150 of that was into all the latches and tabs from worfgang.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> Hey loose..not relative to yer thread but didn't you say you were from new England at one point?? He'll of so...and your out this way stop by the the shop....a guy like you could appreciate a cool shop and even cooler frosty beverages!!!
> 
> Btw that freaking window is sick sick sick!!!!





Schell R32 said:


> You should market this one...dude opens way father and looks factory...wanted to do that for my bay rear window..but dude I ain't got 5 minutes to even drive the hot rod let alone fab something for myself....


 No im from the west coast. My wifes and her family is from the east coast. West Virgina and the Carolina's. If I ever make it that way I will most deff swing throw. 

And Thank you for the compliments Tim that means a ton coming from a guy such as yourself. I fully respect your talent in the car world.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Finished the driverside. Nevermind the hardware its just temp until the real stuff comes.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> Made my own sliders last night. welded the wing nut tab on also. got to make the window frame attachment for the slider tonight


 Dayo Loose:wave: :beer: , 
Where/how:laugh: are ya gonna be tuckin' those loooooong rods away when the window is closed? 
Accchh! you just answered that as I was searchin' & typin' away: 
"LooseNuts 
Finished the driverside. Nevermind the hardware its just temp until the real stuff comes. 
Today 09:28 PM" 

What I was thinkin' about:sly: was something more like a bi-folding hinge _like_ : 








from 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=7xASUPbyHYzciQLwuIGoCg 
with a spring-loaded inboard-based locking push or pull pin _like_ 








from 
http://eastcoastspeed.com/cart/moroso-71380-p-7649.html 
from 
http://www.google.com/search?num=10...0.0.0.200.200.2-1.1.0...0.0...1ac.rr5cVW0FF94 
@ the center,that way the whole assembly would be able to just tuck up @ the length of the Apillars . 
Wouldn't need to be as:banghead::facepalm: $pendy:laugh: as the one I picked just for illustration purposes . 
2 _much more solid_ rods,1 locked open positioned hole,one locked closed position hole . 
See where I'm goin' wit dat? 

But now how are ya gonna seal/weatherproof the window frame to the body?:laugh: . 

:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

buggyman said:


> But now how are ya gonna seal/weatherproof the window frame to the body?:laugh: .
> 
> :beer:


 I get everything your saying. but this one made me giggle. :laugh::laugh: never had a safari window bus or bug that was WEATHERPROOF. :laugh: That said i will be adding the typical pinch weld door seal. very similar to whats in the bus safari windows


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

You got purdy fingernails.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

what about that mexi seal for the deck lids?....we used that on that german look i built cuz of the glass hood and removed gasket channels...it's a lot thinner and movable:thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

JDII said:


> It's been dead in hear for a few days now. good to see someone is still alive.opcorn:


 hey now, i resent that remark  



LooseNuts said:


> I will be doing the rear. :thumbup:


 damn good to see peer pressure is alive and well :laugh: :beer: :thumbup: 



wannabaja said:


> You got purdy fingernails.


 yeah those aren't very manly hands  




car is looking good mang! can't wait to see the rear safari :beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Got it done. Other than painting the frame.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> I get everything your saying. but this one made me giggle. :laugh::laugh: *never had a safari window bus or bug that was WEATHERPROOF.* :laugh: That said i will be adding the typical pinch weld door seal. very similar to whats in the bus safari windows


 *OK* Loose  ,(shtick:laugh: wit me here ),stop giggling:laugh: & let's _solve_ der problemo . 
What I was thinkin' was to go a 2 tiered approach by creating a 2nd exterior C channel facing the opposite direction slipped into the 1st one to ultimately end up looking like a _sharp_ S like 








2 opposite facing C channels stacked/interlocked _outboard/exterior side_ of the glass . 
A single sharp S extrusion 
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...gc.r_pw.&fp=65e91568fd6db16e&biw=1280&bih=806 
woulda been better to start with but,well,here we are.... 
Use the pinch weld _door_ seal: 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=o14TULa4C8SorQG09YDwCg 
attached to the body as an interior layer like planned:thumbup: . 
_Then_ use a pinch weld _window_ seal with a flap _like_(#320.023) 








from 
http://www.scottsoldautorubber.com.au/page28.jpg 
from 
http://www.scottsoldautorubber.com.au/catalogue.htm 
from 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=7l4TUPL7JoLZrAGRiIGgDA 
on the exterior C to lap over the exterior side ultimately sealing against the body. 
Window closed it'd _almost_ look like you didn't even have a safari until you popped it open because the flap would also cover + protect the upper piano hinge from moisture & wind noise . 

:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Sounds like a solid idea. But a ton more work. To be honest i wont be driving in much in the ran. Might get caught in it yes..


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Went to the show swap meet today. Found a few things I wanted and a few things I could use. 

Picked up a ghia oil bath. The stock oil bath dosent fit after the trans raise and I didn't want some chrome after market jobie so I felt this looked stockish and better 










Picked up a good set of stale air boxes for $10 










Picked up a nice set of stale air j tube and levers for $20 

Picked up 1 early 2 later sets of spring plates for $25.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Some pics


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

i like and honor the idea and the look itself but the way how it works doesnt look nice to me man. :sly: i can imagine how much time this hast to be fitted, but wasnt it possible to place the sliders near the roof so they dont "disturb" the scene of the dashboard?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

No. You have to have the sliders at that angle to be able to suport the glass. The bus safari sliders are the same way. It is what it is..


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Damn Man, looks like youre driving around, handing out candy :laugh:.....j/k....looks good mang!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> Some pics


 I think tight nuts must moonlight as a male model. that pic looks like an ad for OLD NAVY stores.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Damn Man, looks like youre driving around, handing out candy :laugh:.....j/k....looks good mang!


 I'm bet them are his kids and friends. They out havein a good time wit dad.:thumbup: Car looks good tightnuts and I like the new oil bath.opcorn: 

Dan you got to put up some progress pics of the bus bro. I cant post no pics until you do!!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> I think tight nuts must moonlight as a male model. that pic looks like an ad for OLD NAVY stores.


 I can't help that im dead fkn sexy... 





JDII said:


> I'm bet them are his kids and friends. They out havein a good time wit dad.:thumbup: Car looks good tightnuts and I like the new oil bath.opcorn:
> 
> Dan you got to put up some progress pics of the bus bro. I cant post no pics until you do!!!


 The one is my daughter and she brough a friend to kick it with. She rolls pretty much everywere I go when it has to do with ACVW's. She says this one is her's :thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...yeah us damn wirey bastids....all of a 150-160 pounds!!! 

made it to a gtg did ya!!....got a show this week end here in new england...hebert candies place there in Mass...gonna bring the hot rod out or the second time since June. 

that window is bad ass dude....


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


>


 i love this one...you look like the dirty old man in this pic...check that. the dirty old man that's enjoying himself :laugh: 

she looks very proper hanging out at the show :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Installed new engine compartment seals, re-installed the engine and installed my new 019 distributor my friend gave me.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JDII said:


> I'm bet them are his kids and friends. They out havein a good time wit dad.:thumbup: Car looks good tightnuts and I like the new oil bath.opcorn:
> 
> Dan you got to put up some progress pics of the bus bro. I cant post no pics until you do!!!


 I've been putting pics of my slow azz progress in a folder man...nobody wants to see a slowwwww ass build...I'm getting back to work in a week after almost 3yrs, so progress will be picking up in a big way..... 

Now, my bro....SPLIT PICS!


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

Damn nuts shes looking good. So when are you going to make me a pop out windshield?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

thank mang. 

chit theres no wonder shops charge as much as they do to make these things. PITA to build by hand. 

but that is the best part of making it. everywhere i go someone asked where did you get that I've never seen one of those before, and there expression is awesome when i tell them i made it. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Got the bug in the new garage at the new house. Its so much bigger, I can still pull it forward 3' too..:thumbup:


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

damn that is way to much space. i need to either see another vw in there or a bunch of parts.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Parked the bug for the winter nd started doin some work.

First I will be running bare metal fender. So I started shaping up the drives front



















Then I started in on the rusty area in the door ares


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

super shiny!........clear coat?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah its got 2 coats


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Finished up the jam today










Ot it ll bck togther


----------



## turd furgusson (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking good...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks.

got a couple issue to work out now that its parks

starter took s poo so got to get a new 6v started
driver side axle boot to side cover is leaking terrible for some reason. quick glance and the boot looks fine. but i will be digging into that as well


struggling with the decision if i pull the body and one up the pan. :banghead: 

there a few things from the OP :banghead: that i want fix so, that is making me lean to a pan resto and pulling the body.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> thanks.
> 
> got a couple issue to work out now that its parks
> 
> ...


Stop whining and get to work!!! I need something to look at. :laugh: opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol. As soon as I get the 4Runner done. I will back on it


----------



## CREATURE58 (May 4, 2011)

Sweet 64, nice and low...


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> Lol. As soon as I get the 4Runner done. I will back on it


you going to back your 4Runner into your 64??? :facepalm:


----------

